# Suggestion box: Give Albert 5 recording recommendations for public library ordering



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, the SLC public library allows me to suggest five recordings per month to order for the library. So I am going to start a thread for people here to suggest me to order and I will reply whether our library has it or not.

Go wild please. The library has no qualms about ordering 80 disc box sets and it seems like they have an unlimited budget ...

Suggest away folks!

p.s. for example, this month I suggested

Complete Bill Evans on Verve
Dorothea Roschmann's solo album Female Portraits
complete Mahler cycle conducted by Sinopoli
Complete Songbooks by Ella Fitzgerald (can't be ordered since out of print)
HJ Lim complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas.

Help me figure out what to get the library for next month .


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, Albert, this is the latest "must have" box for percussion lovers:

http://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/B008OJ...etailBullets_secondary_view_div_1421607601505


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like the public library just ordered this wonderful box set:

Helene Grimaud: Complete Warner Recordings
by Grimaud, Helene

woot woot.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Schubert: The Complete Songs, on Hyperion. Though I suppose a good library would have this already.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Robert Schumann's* complete works for solo piano.
Eric Le Sage, piano.
Alpha 813.
Total number of discs: 13.
http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Proj...+le+sage&pebp=1421851440111&peasin=B0092YHIAA

*Alexander Glazunov's* complete works for piano.
Duane Hulbert, piano.
CD Baby.
Total number of discs: 4.
http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Comp...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-6&qid=1421851274

*Alexander Glazunov's *Complete Symphonies & Concerti.
The Royal Scottish National Orchestra & The Russian National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.
Warner Classics.
Total number of discs: 8.
http://www.amazon.com/Glazunov-Symp...=UTF8&qid=1421851657&sr=8-1&keywords=glazunov

*Sergei Bortkiewicz's* piano works
Stephen Coombs, piano.
Hyperion.
Total number of discs: 2.
http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Music-S...F8&qid=1421852041&sr=1-2&keywords=bortkiewicz

*Mily Balakirev's* Complete Works for Pianoforte (volume I).
Nikolas Walker, piano.
Grand Piano (label).
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pian...UTF8&qid=1421851693&sr=8-8&keywords=Balakirev

*Felix Blumenfeld's* Complete Preludes & Impromptus.
Philip Thomson, piano.
Ivory Classics.
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Prel...umenfeld&pebp=1421851841440&peasin=B00004SDTU

*Anatol Lyadov's* Complete Piano Music 
Marco Rapetti, piano
Brilliant Classics.
Total number of discs: five.
http://www.amazon.com/Lyadov-Comple...d_sim_m_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0S0HS9FKVTGD9TXXASTX


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the recommendations 

Here is a photo of two box sets I have requested that the library add to their collection:


----------

